# Is it worth spending over 500$ on garmin watch? (Forerunner 255 vs 955)



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello

I'm lookin at buying a garmin watch, looking at the Forerunner 255 and 955.

I mainly ride mtb and use my Garmin edge 530 to track my rides. So, i'm looking for a watch to track all my other activities like strength training, running and PE. I want the full overview of my training load, recovery, body battery etc. that's why i think the forerunner is the best model for me, since i don't want to spend Fenix amount of money.

Is it worth spending 200$ more for the Forerunner 955 at 520$, when the Forerunner 255 costs 320$ ?
Main difference is touch screen vs no touch screen, even more training features and a bigger battery on 955

Please don't recommend other brands, i'm only interestedin Garmin 
(All prices are converted from my countries currency)


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

As the 255 does power meters, it looks to be a great deal.
I'd find a cheap 945 though


----------



## plow (Oct 20, 2018)

If you ask this question - it’s a 99% chance the 955 isn’t worth it.

I would get the cheapest Garmin watch that has the needed functions.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I absolutely love my Fenix 5. Got mine for 350ish on Black Friday a couple years ago. My sone got a 5x last year for about the same. My guess is this year you will be able to get a 6


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

I have the 255. The current Garmin line was a big upgrade in the app. I came from the 245. There are only 2 features that can justify the 955. If you would use maps on your watch or if you want the training readiness score. Otherwise they are really similar. The 255 that can play back music is more expensive than what you quoted. The 955 all have the music. 

I like the new HRV data and the added power meter made the upgrade worth my money. The suggested workouts are pretty accurate for being AI. You have to record everything on the watch to get good information from it. That includes any rides. My 520 edge files don’t register TSS on the watch. 

Garmin is overall accurate with how your training is going and what you can do to improve. Most people don’t like or agree with what it says  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BackWoodsHick (4 mo ago)

Take a look at the Venu 2 or 2+


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BackWoodsHick said:


> Take a look at the Venu 2 or 2+


An always on screen battery life of 2 days vs 2 weeks on the 255.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

NordieBoy said:


> As the 255 does power meters, it looks to be a great deal.
> I'd find a cheap 945 though


I also looked at the 945 and i heard that it got some of the new features from the 955, but i haven't looked which


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

AKamp said:


> I absolutely love my Fenix 5. Got mine for 350ish on Black Friday a couple years ago. My sone got a 5x last year for about the same. My guess is this year you will be able to get a 6


Yea, i looked at the fenix, but i'm not a big fan of the design and weight. Also, i think it lacks some of the new training features of the newest watches, which i really want.
I will probably wait to black friday, but sometimes companies will increase the price a few weeks before and then decrease the price to the same as it was before, so you get no benefit other than a long wait...


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Mcfarton said:


> I have the 255. The current Garmin line was a big upgrade in the app. I came from the 245. There are only 2 features that can justify the 955. If you would use maps on your watch or if you want the training readiness score. Otherwise they are really similar. The 255 that can play back music is more expensive than what you quoted. The 955 all have the music.
> 
> I like the new HRV data and the added power meter made the upgrade worth my money. The suggested workouts are pretty accurate for being AI. You have to record everything on the watch to get good information from it. That includes any rides. My 520 edge files don’t register TSS on the watch.
> 
> ...


A lot of good information, thanks.
I really want the touch screen and the training readiness score, because using it as a smart watch would be so much easier IMO and readiness score is also something i want, as i exercise every day. If i get the 255 i'm going to pay the extra 13$ for the music, as i like the black color better 

Interesting what you say about recording with edge 520, i'm pretty sure that since i have a 530 it will combine the data from it and the watch in the app, so i will have full overview there.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

BackWoodsHick said:


> Take a look at the Venu 2 or 2+


I looked at the Venu 2 first and was 100% going to buy it, but then i found out it has no map at all, not very good battery compaired to Forerunner and it lacks all the major training features like training load, recovery and body battery, which is a deal breaker


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Laupe said:


> Yea, i looked at the fenix, but i'm not a big fan of the design and weight. Also, i think it lacks some of the new training features of the newest watches, which i really want.


The newest Fenix series has all training features, those are software based. Upgrade to the latest firmware to have them. The Forerunner series do offer great value though.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

rapsac said:


> The newest Fenix series has all training features, those are software based. Upgrade to the latest firmware to have them. The Forerunner series do offer great value though.


Yea, the newest Felix have them, but that watch is too expensive


----------



## BFH9 (Oct 22, 2020)

Question. Can one of these watches replace something like the Edge 830 for riding, meaning it tracks the same stats?


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

If you mainly want tracking and data collection, the garmin instinct is cheaper and the battery lasts a lot longer.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

BFH9 said:


> Question. Can one of these watches replace something like the Edge 830 for riding, meaning it tracks the same stats?


The Forerunner 955 tracks all the same data as 530/830 I believe, but the Forerunner 255 lacks some mtb metrics like flow and difficulty


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

kpdemello said:


> If you mainly want tracking and data collection, the garmin instinct is cheaper and the battery lasts a lot longer.


The looks are throwing me off, but I’m gonna look into the specs. Thanks


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

I doubt that Garmin offers any discount on the 255/955 as they are less than a year old. 

Garmin is a hardware company that has software. The 945 won’t have the same software as the 955. Garmin wants to sell you the 955. 

DCRAINMAKER has a great article reviewing both. He does get into the differences. The 255 will tell you how you are doing training wise. The 955 will just make an easier to understand overall score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Mcfarton said:


> I doubt that Garmin offers any discount on the 255/955 as they are less than a year old.
> 
> Garmin is a hardware company that has software. The 945 won’t have the same software as the 955. Garmin wants to sell you the 955.
> 
> ...


I’m also doubting that it will have a big sale, since it’s pretty new, but I’m not buying directly from Garmin, so then I don’t think it’s up to Garmin to decide if there’s going to be a sale. 
It will be annoying if I wait 3 weeks for a sale and it never happens.
Going to look at the article, thanks


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I have an 530 for riding and the Fenix for everyday and running. For quite a while I was using the Fenix for riding but my eyes aren’t what they used to be and it was getting difficult to simply glance down and look. The 530 is much better if you like the actual navigation part. I can only imagine the larger 830 and 1030 (whatever the current ones are) are heads and shoulders above mine when it comes to navigation.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Laupe said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm lookin at buying a garmin watch, looking at the Forerunner 255 and 955.
> 
> ...


Yes, but we have a family that likes watches and $500 is very reasonable in that context. 

I found the Garmin 830 did everything I wanted and cost a lot less than the next one up though.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Lots of sales going on (40%-60% off) if you Google the Fenix, if interested. I had the 935 and now have the 945. I prefer touch screen and would like a brighter screen but my Apple Watch doesn't come close to the features yet and that battery life is awful (it is a much better smart watch though). I'll probably get the one that is coming next, after this 955.









Garmin fenix 6 Pro Black with Black Band


Garmin Part Number: 010-02158-01 -For Sales and Service Text (707) 285-9196 Anytime! -The best prices guaranteed 100% of the time! -Always genuine new in box product under warranty! -We price match…




bikecloset.com


----------



## BackWoodsHick (4 mo ago)

BackWoodsHick said:


> Take a look at the Venu 2 or 2+


Just to elaborate a little bit, I have the Venu 2 and I also use a Garmin 530. They are an ideal pair. 

I think it is true of any Garmin watch with a pulse rate monitor, but you can broadcast (their term) to the Edge.

On its own, it also has everything I could need. The display is incredibly high quality. It has all the training functionality that you said you would like to have, and in my experience, I have had it about 1 year and it behaves flawlessly and reliably. 

I bought it because it was on sale (it frequently is in the US), and looked like it was the best bang for the buck. I was not disappointed.

(I got my wife a Withings Scan-watch, and that is horrible. Out of the box, it is hobbled by requiring your phone's GPS, but it turns out that is the least of its problems. It doesn't even tell time properly. It has been endlessly frustrating. Whatever you do, don't even think of getting that!).

If by any chance you haven't found it, DC Rainmaker 's website has many very detailed reviews of essentially every watch Garmin produces and sells.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

I find the recovery time suggestions to be a joke and the body battery seems silly. But i really like my forerunner 55, it was under $200 and the battery is rated for 2 weeks/ or 20hrs with GPS. I used to have the vivoactive 3 and the touchscreen was really annoying, didn’t always work well when wet/ sweaty.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

My Venu 2 Plus is great! $450.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

BackWoodsHick said:


> I think it is true of any Garmin watch with a pulse rate monitor, but you can broadcast (their term) to the Edge.


I did not know that. Very interesting. I have a Garmin Fenix, and a number of Edges. I always end up using an Edge because the Fenix doesn't have the ability to sense jumps, and I like that particular feature. OTOH, with an Edge I have to wear a Wahoo TikrFit to get my pulse and breathing, but at least I can do that.

Wearing the Fenix and using an Edge would be ideal, because I generally don't wear my Apple watch when downhilling, so I have an empty wrist available.

Yes, I'm a gear whore. I accept that.


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Garmin only puts old tech on sale typically. They also price fix their products in the US. If a retailer gets caught selling for less they lose the ability to sell their products. Maybe it’s different where you are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Laupe said:


> The Forerunner 955 tracks all the same data as 530/830 I believe, but the Forerunner 255 lacks some mtb metrics like flow and difficulty


I think only jump data is missing from the 945/955 watches. Flow and Grit are there.


----------



## BFH9 (Oct 22, 2020)

Another question. Do they track via gps even when wearing under a coat in the winter?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

BFH9 said:


> Another question. Do they track via gps even when wearing under a coat in the winter?


Yes, this is not a problem. I used my instinct to track my segments during the Iditarod. 3 years in a row.


----------



## meschenbruch (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm in a similar position but maybe not as driven for other training type recording. I have a forerunner 235 and am looking to upgrade. I'm going to get a 255 if there's a good christmas sale next month or a second hand 945, the 955 isn't worth the extra for me.


----------



## Hexsense (Aug 10, 2021)

BackWoodsHick said:


> Just to elaborate a little bit, I have the Venu 2 and I also use a Garmin 530. They are an ideal pair.
> 
> I think it is true of any Garmin watch with a pulse rate monitor, but you can broadcast (their term) to the Edge.
> 
> ...


Wait, so if I have both 530 and Venu 2,
I can get the HRV data in my garmin app?
That'd be the killer combo if true.
I looked up and see the Venu 2 to lack training raw data (like HRV throughout the day) and advanced training matrices (like training readiness).

So, Garmin 530 can open up that missing information section in Garmin app?


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Hexsense said:


> Wait, so if I have both 530 and Venu 2,
> I can get the HRV data in my garmin app?
> That'd be the killer combo if true.
> I looked up and see the Venu 2 to lack training raw data (like HRV throughout the day) and advanced training matrices (like training readiness).
> ...


No that’s what Garmin wants to sell you. You would need one of the current offerings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Funny thing regarding the touchscreen on the 955... I had touchscreens on the 610, then the 620. Was super sad not to have on the 645, then the 945, so I was super stoked when they announced the 955 would have touchscreen again, bought one a soon as it came out. Woohoo Touchscreen!

I think I have used the touchscreen 3 times...and 2 of those was by accident. It not that it works bad, it works perfectly well, but I just completely forget its there.


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

I use a vivoactive 4S for mtn biking, running, walking. Works great for those, don't know about any other types of exercise. Battery is excellent. Desfit on youtube has great reviews on workout watches, check him out.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

frana said:


> I use a vivoactive 4S for mtn biking, running, walking. Works great for those, don't know about any other types of exercise. Battery is excellent. Desfit on youtube has great reviews on workout watches, check him out.


When looking for techy watch reviews: dcrainmaker


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

I'm confused by the comparison of 955 with the lower end watches. 955 has maps. Other don't. Touchscreen is also handy, but I wish the UI was better. 955 has more accurate GPS (same as 255).

955 also has lots of bugs. I suggest to read forums before picking one.





Forerunner 955 Series - Running/Multisport - Garmin Forums


A dedicated community for Garmin users to ask questions, provide answers, and share feedback.




forums.garmin.com


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

KVV said:


> I'm confused by the comparison of 955 with the lower end watches. 955 has maps. Other don't. Touchscreen is also handy, but I wish the UI was better. 955 has more accurate GPS (same as 255).
> 
> 955 also has lots of bugs. I suggest to read forums before picking one.
> 
> ...


Forerunner 255 and 955 is very similar, so that's why i'm comparing.
What's the problem with the UI?
Going to read about the bugs, thanks


----------



## greyfox (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought the Venu for MTB because I didn't want the Edge head unit on my bike -- it had come off in a crash, plus it looked a little too road-ridey-segment-chasey to me. The venu is/was great, but its short battery life and lack of features had me looking - though I still use it sometimes. The big feature I wanted was HRV which is now available in the Forerunner 255 with music (along with a bunch of other features -- is there actually a barometer in there?). I bought it for $350 I think. I love the 255 -- it does everything I need. 
I find the sleep tracking and HRV valuable -- its free and compared to the Wahoo and Oura (and I've owned/tried both) its solid. However, the body battery and recovery is useless for me -- it adds no value. I recommend the Forerunner 255.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

greyfox said:


> I bought the Venu for MTB because I didn't want the Edge head unit on my bike -- it had come off in a crash, plus it looked a little too road-ridey-segment-chasey to me. The venu is/was great, but its short battery life and lack of features had me looking - though I still use it sometimes. The big feature I wanted was HRV which is now available in the Forerunner 255 with music (along with a bunch of other features -- is there actually a barometer in there?). I bought it for $350 I think. I love the 255 -- it does everything I need.
> I find the sleep tracking and HRV valuable -- its free and compared to the Wahoo and Oura (and I've owned/tried both) its solid. However, the body battery and recovery is useless for me -- it adds no value. I recommend the Forerunner 255.


Thats very usefull information. How was it going from touch screen to buttons ?


----------



## greyfox (Jun 26, 2008)

Laupe said:


> Thats very usefull information. How was it going from touch screen to buttons ?


The User Interface on the 255 (on all Garmins) is pretty bad. The venu was a little easier to use, but I got used to the 255 buttons. Both took some time getting used to.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

greyfox said:


> The User Interface on the 255 (on all Garmins) is pretty bad. The venu was a little easier to use, but I got used to the 255 buttons. Both took some time getting used to.


Would you say it’s worth it to pay the extra for the 955, to get a touch screen ?


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

I am very happy with my 255. It works for me. I have no need for maps. And I think that I can put turn by turn directions on my 255 with a 3rd party app from the connect store anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyfox (Jun 26, 2008)

Mcfarton said:


> I am very happy with my 255. It works for me. I have no need for maps. And I think that I can put turn by turn directions on my 255 with a 3rd party app from the connect store anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've used that 3rd party app on my 255! The free version works, but its very simple and kind of kludgy. But it works; I did a new route (for me) using it and found my way around. It's like "dwMap" or something...


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

BackWoodsHick said:


> Just to elaborate a little bit, I have the Venu 2 and I also use a Garmin 530. They are an ideal pair.
> 
> I think it is true of any Garmin watch with a pulse rate monitor, but you can broadcast (their term) to the Edge.
> 
> ...





DennisT said:


> I did not know that. Very interesting. I have a Garmin Fenix, and a number of Edges. I always end up using an Edge because the Fenix doesn't have the ability to sense jumps, and I like that particular feature. OTOH, with an Edge I have to wear a Wahoo TikrFit to get my pulse and breathing, but at least I can do that.
> 
> Wearing the Fenix and using an Edge would be ideal, because I generally don't wear my Apple watch when downhilling, so I have an empty wrist available.
> 
> Yes, I'm a gear whore. I accept that.





Hexsense said:


> Wait, so if I have both 530 and Venu 2,
> I can get the HRV data in my garmin app?
> That'd be the killer combo if true.
> I looked up and see the Venu 2 to lack training raw data (like HRV throughout the day) and advanced training matrices (like training readiness).
> ...


So, i have a Edge 530 that can track training load and recovery time, if u buy a forerunner (255/955) will the data from my edge transfer to the app and then over to my watch, so i can see the total training load and recovery time ?

The same question for HR: If i pause using the watch, while cycling with a HR strap, will the HR data from my edge sync over to the watch?


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

My 520 does not. I dual record and it’s not a big deal. I can see my 520 workout file but it doesn’t add TSS. When I had a forerunner 245 it did. I still use my 520 so I can see some numbers while I ride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Physio Trueup is what Garmin call it.
It means no matter which device saves the ride, all devices with physio trueup turned on will receive the training load etc.
The device that saves the ride and updates to Garmin Connect is the "master".
I use the head units just as display screens and never save the ride from there. I only save from the watch to keep it consistent. 

If you save from both devices, GC will have 2 rides and double the training load etc...


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

NordieBoy said:


> Physio Trueup is what Garmin call it.
> It means no matter which device saves the ride, all devices with physio trueup turned on will receive the training load etc.
> The device that saves the ride and updates to Garmin Connect is the "master".
> I use the head units just as display screens and never save the ride from there. I only save from the watch to keep it consistent.
> ...


Thanks a lot, that's exactly what i was looking for


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Mcfarton said:


> My 520 does not. I dual record and it’s not a big deal. I can see my 520 workout file but it doesn’t add TSS. When I had a forerunner 245 it did. I still use my 520 so I can see some numbers while I ride.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like the 520 Plus is compatible, but not the regular 520


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

What if you ONLY wanted to use the Garmin watch to track & upload rides to Trailforks, via garmin connect? What is the best value or least expensive?

Back in Dec 2020, it was announced you could run Trailforks on a Forerunner 245, 645, 745, 935, 945, fēnix 5, 6 and Chronos, quatix or tactix.
I don't know the differences between these models, and I'm guessing Garmin has since released newer models, and maybe firmware updates that make other older models compatible. 
I currently have an edge 530, and really just use it to track my ride history, which is automatically uploaded to trailforks ride logs.
Does Trailforks run better on some models than others?
I see used 245’s as low as $75.


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

The 245 has a weaker gps than the 255 by a lot. Both upload rides to Garmin connect fine. The 255 does better with tree cover as far as accuracy goes. 

The watch would offer you more information if you wear it all the time. Otherwise it’s not going to be very different from your 530 other than being hard to see while you are riding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Great, thank you that‘s perfect. I should have clarified, looking to replace my 530 with a watch, so similar functionality is what I’m looking for.

Any thoughts on how the 530 signal compares to the 245 vs 255?


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

I only have a 520. But the 255 has the best current gps chip set. I think that it uses 3 satellites to track instead of the traditional one satellite. If you plan to just use it on trails the 255 is the one you want. It’s the cheapest unit to have that gps chip I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

kpdemello said:


> If you mainly want tracking and data collection, the garmin instinct is cheaper and the battery lasts a lot longer.


This. Skip all the other watches. Instinct Solar can be found for around $200 now since the Instinct 2 is out 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

prj71 said:


> This. Skip all the other watches. Instinct Solar can be found for around $200 now since the Instinct 2 is out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


But that has the outdated gps chipset 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Lol. There is nothing wrong with the GPS chipset in the Garmin Instinct Solar. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

prj71 said:


> This. Skip all the other watches. Instinct Solar can be found for around $200 now since the Instinct 2 is out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Mcfarton said:


> But that has the outdated gps chipset
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





prj71 said:


> Lol. There is nothing wrong with the GPS chipset in the Garmin Instinct Solar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't like the look of the Instinct and i would rather pay a bit more for a good looking watch with the newest tech etc.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Laupe said:


> I don't like the look of the Instinct and i would rather pay a bit more for a good looking watch with the newest tech etc.


But poor battery life.

I owned a foreunner watch and returned it after 2 weeks. It didn't live up to the battery life that garmin advertises. Was lucky if I got 4 days out of it. My instinct can go for almost 2 months at times due to the solar charging feature.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

prj71 said:


> But poor battery life.
> 
> I owned a foreunner watch and returned it after 2 weeks. It didn't live up to the battery life that garmin advertises. Was lucky if I got 4 days out of it. My instinct can go for almost 2 months at times due to the solar charging feature.


13 days of advertsed battery life is not poor, considering my old watch got 1 day. Which forerunner did you try?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

It won't get 13 days of advertised battery life. Tried the foreunner 255.

All of my biking and hiking friends also have the instinct due to the long battery life and it charges while outdoors exposed to the sun.


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

The instinct has long battery life that’s it. It does that by having less features and a lower gps sampling. It costs more than 50% of a 255 but does about 15% of the functions. It’s gps is not great for trails with tree coverage when compared to a 255. There is a reason the 255 cost more. If the instinct does what you need that’s awesome. But to say that it is better for trail use is a stretch. I randomly toss my 255 on the charger when I get in the shower and it hasn’t run out of battery yet. You will only get the 13 days if you don’t turn on the gps. I can easily get a week with activities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Mcfarton said:


> The instinct has long battery life that’s it. It does that by having less features and a lower gps sampling. It costs more than 50% of a 255 but does about 15% of the functions. It’s gps is not great for trails with tree coverage when compared to a 255. There is a reason the 255 cost more. If the instinct does what you need that’s awesome. But to say that it is better for trail use is a stretch. I randomly toss my 255 on the charger when I get in the shower and it hasn’t run out of battery yet. You will only get the 13 days if you don’t turn on the gps. I can easily get a week with activities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^This
The price is about the same here. 1 week of battery life is more then enough for me


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Now the Instinct Crossover Solar is a nice watch.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

So, all roads pointed to the 255... except it doesn't support trailforks (weird since the 245 does).
I know I want the barometric altimeter, ability to track elevation gained/lost and also run Trailforks.
Looks like that narrows it down to the Fenix 6, 945 or 745.
Of those, Fenix 6 looks like the best value right now- seems the 745/945 are more $ because they are multi-band?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Mcfarton said:


> The instinct has long battery life that’s it. It does that by having less features and a lower gps sampling. It costs more than 50% of a 255 but does about 15% of the functions. It’s gps is not great for trails with tree coverage when compared to a 255. There is a reason the 255 cost more. If the instinct does what you need that’s awesome. But to say that it is better for trail use is a stretch. I randomly toss my 255 on the charger when I get in the shower and it hasn’t run out of battery yet. You will only get the 13 days if you don’t turn on the gps. I can easily get a week with activities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Given that it does:


> GALILEOGPSGLONASS


I find your claims of poor GPS coverage to be fairly comical, also based on my own experience with it. Rainy Pass.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mcfarton said:


> The instinct has long battery life that’s it. It does that by having less features and a lower gps sampling. It costs more than 50% of a 255 but does about 15% of the functions. It’s gps is not great for trails with tree coverage when compared to a 255. There is a reason the 255 cost more. If the instinct does what you need that’s awesome. But to say that it is better for trail use is a stretch. I randomly toss my 255 on the charger when I get in the shower and it hasn’t run out of battery yet. You will only get the 13 days if you don’t turn on the gps. I can easily get a week with activities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. It's great for trail use.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Just circling back since I found this thread useful a few weeks back.
Previously owned a Garmin edge 530, but had decided to go with a watch instead.
I ended up going with a used garmin Fenix 6. They can be had for ~$250.
I didn't really want to spend more than that. I also wanted to run trailforks, which oddly rules out a lot of newer & higher end models. Also wanted a barometric altimeter.
I've had it a few weeks now and I'm stoked! Accuracy seems at least as good as the 530. 
Garmin connect is a lot more useful with the additional metrics like heartrate, plus I can see battery and assist level on my eBike rides (using eBike field). Pretty cool to compare heart rates on the same climb between my hardtail and eBike with various assist levels. Garmin connect also made switching devices really easy.
The whole thing for me is about keeping a riding log/diary. Fun stuff!


----------



## supranatural (3 mo ago)

DennisT said:


> Yes, I'm a gear whore. I accept that.


No shame in that... I am gear whore too...


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Update: I bought the Forerunner 955 on a black friday sale and i'm very happy with it. It does everything i want it to and more! The combination with my Edge 530 is very good with most of the data, altough it could be better.


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

The instinct 2 (not the first one) got a Alfa update about a week ago. Eventually it will be the regular update but for now you need to opt in for beta testing. But it got the morning report the same as a 255/955. They also added the HRV stuff. Makes it a stronger contender. But I did see the OP got the 955. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

